# New to IUI should I be preparing myself?



## sam35 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi everyone

We have just been told by the Consultant yesterday that we can have IUI around July time.  I was wondering if I should be doing anything to prepare myself for it.  I am currently taking the Marilyn Glenville vitamins, eating organic food, no caffeine and going to try She Oak!  I exercise quite a bit and wondered if I should still be doing this as July approaches?

Are you supposed to take it easy whilst having the treatment?

Any advice would be great.

Thanks!

Samx


----------



## sam35 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks Julie for the reply.  I will come over and introduce myself.  Really looking forward to sharing my experiences and hearing of others whilst I embark on IUI!

Thanks again.

Love

Samx


----------



## Kristin M (Apr 28, 2004)

Hello and welcome, Sam!

It sounds like you're preparing yourself really well.  Exercise should be fine as long as you're used to it, I think the general advice is just not to do anything you wouldn't normally do (e.g. suddenly start training for a marathon if your normal exercise consists of getting in and out of the car.   )

I found that Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" has a lot of good advice in it, although she doesn't talk about IUI very much - but lots of advice on fertility in general and treatment options etc.


----------



## KimE (Sep 5, 2002)

Kristin, sorry to butt in....so sorry about your iui  

Speak soon

kim x


----------



## Kristin M (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Kim.   

Good luck for the ET!


----------

